

Create your own map of World, Europe or USA with custom colors/descriptions - whiplashoo
http://www.mapchart.net/

======
whiplashoo
Take a look at the examples first. Then choose a region (simple/detailed
world, Europe or USA) and fill it with the colors and descriptions of your
choice by following three easy steps. You can then save the map you created in
PNG format.

Feedback/suggestions are welcome !

